# Sling-it target wrist sling



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

Sling-it target slings is now looking for dealers. We have come up with what we believe is the best target sling available on the market. 

*Sling-it* target slings are made from soft durable rope which is comfortable enough to wear all day. The chrome clip is secure, and will not come loose under any cercomstances, and there are no sharp edges to scratch your bow. 

Unlike finger slings, *Sling-it *target slings hold the bow at your wrist. When your bow hits the end of the sling, it won't feel like your fingers are going to go with it, and you won't be grabbing your bow to prevent it.

Our target slings are fully adjustable to fit anyone, yet the adjustable knots are tight enough that the sling will never changes sizes even when the heaviest bow hits the end of it.

We are currnetly looking for dealers arround the US that want to offer the best target sling at a reasonable price. PM me if your shop may be interested in a quote.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Hey guys/gals,

Any of you that like wrist slings or want to give a wrist sling a try, these Sling-It slings work great. As Huntmaster said, soft rope and very easy to adjust to even my large wrist/hand size. Secure and comfortable plus they come in lots of great, vibrant color choices. Hot pink in particular looks sharp, flo green not bad either 

>>------>


----------



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

Can we see a pic of one in action?


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

CHPro said:


> Hey guys/gals,
> 
> Any of you that like wrist slings or want to give a wrist sling a try, these Sling-It slings work great. As Huntmaster said, soft rope and very easy to adjust to even my large wrist/hand size. Secure and comfortable plus they come in lots of great, vibrant color choices. Hot pink in particular looks sharp, flo green not bad either
> 
> >>------>


Thanks Jeff! We're glad you like yours! Thanks for the good word, and keep up the good shooting :thumbs_up Did you get your daughter set up with one, or do you need anohter?



grouse said:


> Can we see a pic of one in action?


Let me see if I can get a pic for you soon. At the latest, I'll catch Cub1 in action for you Monday night.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Hey Scott, the Target Sling is working great - shot 58x and 59x while wearing it today. Will have to let Cub1 know that I think its the "vibration dampening" bead that is doing the trick ! The sling does what a good sling should, protection from dropping the bow while not actually feeling like its there. Don't even notice the sling is on when I'm shooting which is something I cannot say about every sling I've ever used.

And no, didn't get my daughter set up. Pink looked really good and the green one on the quiver has the tag on it so I'm using that one for show. She's out of luck, lol !

>>----->


----------



## tdaward (Jul 29, 2003)

You going to sell your slings over the net? I don't have a pro-shop within a 100 miles down here....I've been shooting that style of sling for 20 years, and they are getting hard to find. Shot a 300 55X this weekend with one...


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

Just as promised, here is Cub1 sporting a neon green sling. We loosened it up just a bit so it was obvious the sling was doing it's job. I wasn't fast enough to catch it while the bow was still vertical, but this is just as it's full on the sling on it's way down. Now ain't that Neon green pretty?  (personally, I think she needs a new paint job on those finger nails  )

tdaward, I dropped you a PM


----------



## wmt3rd (Oct 20, 2004)

*Like that charm...*

Very nice sling. I especially like the charm. My daughters have charm bracelets and love archery so this would go great in their collection. Where did you get it? 

Boy talk about thread hijacking!  

Mack


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

I like and advocate for my students this type of sling. This one doesn't appear to have the same problems some have--a snap or catch that is slow to hook up. My favorite at this point is the one that Coach Morin of Canada makes that has a wire latch that the catch hooks on to though the hook sometimes fails. This sling appears to have a more durable latch than the morin sling and unlike the paradox brand, easier to link up

let me know by PM what you would want for say a dozen or so, we might be interested for the JOAD club


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

I've had a couple questions so far, so I'm going to address them here for everyone to see.



> Does the metal clip scratch?


No. These clips are smoothe chrome plated hooks. You can see my daughters bow in the pic. She's been shooting it since June with an old sling with a similar hook (actually a tad larger). Not a single mark on the bow thus far, and the paint on this bow is not very durable.



> Will you sell to clubs?


Yes, PM me. These are great to give to JOAD members for signing up. It's something everyone can use, and one thing that often gets overlooked when a kid gets into archery. My JOAD kids are getting one for joining.



> The hook is hard to operate with big fingers. Any other plans?


I don't have any other plans as of yet. The next size up clip is either the plastic ones, or a bigger hook. This seems to be where the mfg has a higher price break, and I'd have to charge more. I've had the plastic clips, and they are not as durable, don't look as good, and don't work as smoothe. I'm currently looking to see if I can find a different mfg that doesn't price jump near as much on a bigger chrome clip.

These slings are a little different to get used to for some. If you slide the clip under the wrist sling with the gate toward your top limb (up), then open the gate with your index finger, the wrist rope will slip right in. I've also seen cheaper clips that some have taken the gate completely out of. I've not tried this with these clips, but given the fair ammount of hook on the snap, I would think it may be secure enough it might stay put, but I don't suggest it.........getting that gate cut out may be a different story :noidea:



> What colors do you offer?


Starting at the top on the pic above, going right, we have 
Hot Pink
Charcoal Gray
Neon Green
Purple
Royal Blue
Black
Red
Electric Blue

And the charm was found on Ebay :wink: 

Any other questions I can help with, feel free to ask :thumbs_up


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Just got a bunch-I can recommend them for sure. GOod price -soft rope, easy on and off


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

Thanks for the good word Jim! We set out to build something that we like, and we (my daughter and I) just love this sling. Much more comfortable than any others we've had over the years. I hope you and your club get good use out of them. :thumbs_up 



Ok, I guess I have to post an answer again.



> What is the clear bead for?


Simple........Vibration reduction






































 Not really, it's just there for looks.  It was actually Cub1's idea, and I think it's great! We even put it on the logo. 


:wink: besides, it's fun giving that answer, and seeing the confusion. :der: :rofl:


----------



## BIGT (Feb 10, 2005)

*sling*

I want one, maybe more that one. Where can I oder them from and how much? Please let me know. Thanks


----------



## rkrystof (Jan 3, 2004)

*These are AWESOME......................*

I didn't like wrist slings because they were so stiff and seemed I could never adjust them comfortably...............someone suggested finger slings.........which I tried, but to be honest, they seemed to "get in the way".
Then I saw this product and decided to give it a try. I received mine a couple of days ago and ran them thru "their paces".
I was pleasantly surprised.............very comfortable...........easily attached and detached..................and I actually forgot I was wearing one.
I'll have to order more for the wife and son (and maybe a few for "gifts")

Rick


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

Rick, Thanks! I'm glad you like them! :thumbs_up Just let me know if you need more.


BigT, I dropped you a pm.


----------



## rkrystof (Jan 3, 2004)

*Maybe the magic is in.........*

the "vibration reducer" bead (heh-heh-heh).

Great product!

Rick K


----------



## Archeryman (Aug 8, 2003)

Our shop just received some of the slings. Great colors and very comfortable to use. I am sure we will order more as we go along. Thanks gor the great product....


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

I just received my sling from Scott and it is really nice! I got mine in "electric blue" and it is going to look sweet with my new black XS!

Thanks so much!

Denise


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

Thanks for the great feedback! I'm glad to see everyone likes our slings as much as we do!:thumbs_up 

Ok, I think it's time to open the gates and sell direct!:clap2: 

Remember, if you can find a dealer, you won't have to pay shipping. I still want to give dealers the upper hand on these slings, but I've had a lot of requests from individuals here on AT.

So drop me a PM if you're interested!


----------



## TheTargetArcher (Oct 21, 2004)

*Ttt*

These slings are very nice i got a neon green one and i got quite a few complments at vegas with it.


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

The slings are getting a lot of good feedback! I'm glad everyone likes what they are getting!

ttt for one more pass:wink:


----------



## mobowhntr (Jan 29, 2005)

Great sling, very comfortable. Thanks Scott for an excellent product. Michael


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

We are now offering two more colors. White and Neon Yellow!

I hope the new colors will be liked by all:thumbs_up

Carefull now, don't get them too dirty


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Do you have these in red,black and orange?iF SO I need one of each.How much and where do I send the money order too? Thanks James


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

treeman65 said:


> Do you have these in red,black and orange?iF SO I need one of each.How much and where do I send the money order too? Thanks James


PM sent

(don't have orange though):embara:


----------



## Seejungle (Jul 31, 2012)

I see this is an older post. Do you still make these? If so where can I buy one. Thank you in advance Also do you offer any discounts to Military members.


----------

